# Rough running when cold



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You could try opening the drain valve on the fuel filter to see if it's all water, but I can't imagine that is really getting in the fuel, as that is the purpose of the fuel separator.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Update.A rep from Co-op emailed me and said they take fuel quality issues very seriously.They will get the stn. manager to test the tank for water and also check the pump filter.In addition he said if I still have that fuel in my tank (which I do) they can test that (probably depends on the station's findings).Overall i'm very impressed with the concern they have expresssed.He also let me in on a little info regarding diesel fuel,he stated that the fuel delivered to co-op is the same as that delivered for Shell and Petro Canada.So much for arguments which fuel is better.Anyway I hope this isn't some issue with some component on my car after complaining about fuel.I guess once I hear their findings I will be able to know that point.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> You could try opening the drain valve on the fuel filter to see if it's all water, but I can't imagine that is really getting in the fuel, as that is the purpose of the fuel separator.


I’m not really sure how much water the separator gets each pass but I’m sure it’s nowhere near all of it.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Update.The rep said they found no water in their diesel tanks.Last evening I took my grandson to a soccer game out of town.1/2 hr. highway drive.Car coughed a bit next morning but nowhere near previous days.Maybe the thing is coked up,mostly city running this winter.Car was usually run for a good 1/2 to 1 hr. but there were quite a few 10 min. trips too.Time to get out and give it a good beating and see what happens.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Put some 911 in the tank.


----------

